
Ask HN: Best First Steps for a Startup? - alistproducer2
I&#x27;m pretty close to finishing a prototype for an app in the live streaming space that I believe has a lot of potential.<p>My questions are:<p>1. Should I try to obtain some seed money?
2. If so how and from who (VCs, family, bootstrapping, etc)
3. Who are good ppl to get engaged early on? (marketing, biz development, etc)<p>Any advice would be appreciated.
======
greato
You should talk the users and iterate your product. When you have enough
traction, talk to investors. It'll make your life and theirs easier.

